# transfert photo ipad /mac



## cjd083 (21 Février 2011)

bonsoir à tous! tout juste inscrit sur le site ...avec une question : j ai transferé  des photos sur un mac d'un ami pour  pouvoir les recuperer sur mon ipad , maintenant je voudrais transferer les photos de mon ipad sur mon mac , mais j ai l impression que si je synchronise avec itunes  , il me les l effacera ?? je ne sais pas comment faire    merci d avance de vos reponses     ol


----------



## Dagui (21 Février 2011)

Bienvenue à toi sur ces forums,

Branche ton iPad à ton Mac, et si jamais iTunes se lance automatiquement et commence à synchroniser, arrête la synchro directement depuis ton iPad en le déverrouillant.

Ensuite ouvre tout simplement l'application "Transfert d'images" présent sur ton mac (dans ton dossier Applications, tape sur la touche "t" pour y arriver plus rapidement). Après quelques secondes il devrait détecter ton iPad et t'afficher les photos présentent dessus. Il ne te reste plus qu'à importer tout ou partie. Je crois que par défaut il importe dans le dossier Images, mais tu peux changer ça.

Et il te demandera si tu veux supprimer ou pas les photos de ton iPad à la fin de l'importation.

On ne pense pas assez à Transfert d'images, qui est bien plus léger qu'iPhoto, et permet en plus d'importer les vidéos et affiche pas mal d'infos à propos des photos (type de photo, l'appareil qui les a prises, le temps d'ouverture, espace colorimétrique, EXIF, vitesse de l'obturateur, etc.)


----------



## cjd083 (22 Février 2011)

bonjour ,  merci pour la reponse rapide , , j ai deverouillé  l ipad pour ne pas lancer itunes,  j ai lancé  transfert d image qui reconnait mon ipad mais les photos n apparaissent pas , il m indique zero element  , je ne sais pas quoi faire sinon de me les envoyer par mail , merci quand meme


----------



## ET80 (22 Février 2011)

Tu peut faire des impressions écrans (bouton home et power en même temps) pour chaque photo ... et les prendre via iPhoto (un peu longs, mais peut être mieux que l'envoie par mails)


----------



## cjd083 (22 Février 2011)

genial!!!!   meme si ce sera un peu long     merci beaucoup pour l aide


----------



## Dagui (23 Février 2011)

ET80 a dit:


> Tu peut faire des impressions écrans (bouton home et power en même temps) pour chaque photo ...



Ha effectivement, j'avais oublié que Transfert d'images ne reconnais que les images du dossier "Photos enregistrées" sur iPad. Donc effectivement, tu peux utiliser la technique de la capture d'écran (fastidieux quand même) et ensuite appliquer la méthode avec Transfert d'images.


----------



## Cartier Libre (15 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'offrir un iPad à mon fils.
Je cherche à transférer des photos de famille de mon MacBook Pro vers son iPad.
En utilisant iPhone Explorer (car j'ai aussi l'iPhone), ça semble fonctionner car je vois les fichiers sur l'écran de mon ordinateur qui sont sensés être stockés dans le disque dur de l'ipad.
Par contre, quand je consulte l'ipad directement, rien n'est visible.
Comment puis-je faire ?
Merci d'avance !

Émilie


----------

